# Ghost Shrimp turned white



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

One of my Ghost Shrimps body turned white. It's the only one that's happing to.
Does anybody know why that might be?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, it's diseased. The ordinary clear flesh has turned white. This happens to fish a lot too, but we normally don't see it on account of the opaqeness of the fishes skin. Neons turn white when they're infected, being one of the fish in which it's easy to see.
Having your shrimp in with feeder guppies is a pretty good reason for them to be sick.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

2 of my shrimp got sick (turned white), and died. What do you think caused it in my setup?


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

were you feeding your fish anything that had copper based stuff in it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea, guy above right, chances are gonna lose it sorry, they just aren't strong i have lost every single one that turned white i noticed they turned white when like scared really bad too.


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Ghost shrimps have a very short lifespan. IME

-Brian


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

what ever it was, the shrimp is back to normal. 
why would it be a reason for it to be sick being with my feeder guppies?


----------

